# Do you know how to be sick? Can you handle, not cure sickness.



## WhatInThe (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you know how to be sick? Do you know what to do on your own setting aside medical attention for a minute? What's the old saying feed a cold starve a fever? What ever do you try to go on as business as usual? Are you in control of your body functions? Can you handle pain or discomfort? Do you go out the way not to infect others? I know some you would never they were sick and others want the world to come to a halt because they have a cold and are miserable.

With things like the flu and accompanying stomach problems like the runs & vomit do YOU know what to do without a prescription. Reason I ask this I once had a doctor tell me you should let a stomach virus run it's course, shouldn't use stuff like immodium etc. Said you are countering what the body wants to do which is natures way of literally getting rid of the virus, germ etc. I realize there are dangers like dehydration but shouldn't we be taught how to handle some medical conditions on our own without medical technology. He also told me that citric acid in real fruit juice(not Kool-Aid) is good for nausea. Not a lot but some real lemon juice in water well help with nausea. Only drink REAL fruit juice before boating now and cut sea sickness episodes down to almost nothing. I've found with things like stomach problems is the rule of three. 1)Stop eating 2)Drink plenty of clear fluids and 3) Don't even think about it's over until you had at least three emergency trips to the bathroom. Point being stay home, in bed for a day near a bathroom and do not eat, DRINK but do not eat. Yeah if you start seeing blurry or you get a high fever call a doctor. Also it would be nice if you cleaned the area you hung out sick at when you are better. 

Reason I ask is with this Ebola patient vomiting outside his apartment. Did he try eating normal again? Doesn't your body have to have some fluid to expel(this is why dehydration can become a problem because the body will pull from itself) I've always heard the body can go weeks without food unless a pre existing condition. But water is another story. Even when "healthy" people don't know to drink enough WATER or that milk is a food and not a fluid.

Can you go through some of the more common and not as dangerous medical events without declaring a national emergency.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know about the Ebola patient, but I'm not one to run to a doctor for every little thing, in fact I rarely visit the doctor, although I have always had health insurance coverage throughout my adult life.

There are lots of natural things you can do to treat yourself.  If you have bad gas pains, you can take Activated Charcoal capsules.  If you have a headache, you can take some Niacin (B3), for UTI you can drink pure unsweetened cranberry juice along with pure cranberry juice concentrate for a couple of days, infection gone.  Many symptoms are caused by dehydration, like dizziness or eye floaters.  Probiotics will straighten some digestive problems out in a week or so, etc.

I've warded off colds too in the past with high dose vitamin C (ascorbic acid), vitamin D3 and fresh garlic.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 2, 2014)

I had flu about 2years ago; I stayed in bed for a week, and drunk tonic water...
i knew I wasn't dying, but I hadn't felt so I'll for many many years, and all I wanted when I began to feel better was for my Mum to come and change my sheets!

I recovered, of course; but it took a while to get back to normal...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know about the Ebola patient, but I'm not one to run to a doctor for every little thing, in fact I rarely visit the doctor, although I have always had health insurance coverage throughout my adult life.
> 
> There are lots of natural things you can do to treat yourself. If you have bad gas pains, you can take Activated Charcoal capsules. If you have a headache, you can take some Niacin (B3), for UTI you can drink pure unsweetened cranberry juice along with pure cranberry juice concentrate for a couple of days, infection gone. Many symptoms are caused by dehydration, like dizziness or eye floaters. Probiotics will straighten some digestive problems out in a week or so, etc.
> 
> I've warded off colds too in the past with high dose vitamin C (ascorbic acid), vitamin D3 and fresh garlic.




I agree.. there a many thing people can do at home to prevent illness.. however, I have to disagree with the cranberry juice cure.. it's a myth. I DOES have properties that may prevent UTIs by not letting the bacteria (particularly e-coli) adhere to the bladder wall.. but studies have shown you may need to drink two 8 oz glasses a day.. Once you have a full blown UTI... you need to get to the doc for antibiotics before it developes into a worse condition.. like pyelonephritis. 

I'm a believer in vitamins.. I take a lot of the B vitamins.. they make me feel better... don't know why.. I take calcium.. vitamin D and a multivitamin. I also drink at least a quart of water a day... most days more than that...      I tried probiotics and didn't like the results, but I will take them if I happen to neet to take antibiotics for any reason..


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree.. there a many thing people can do at home to prevent illness.. however, I have to disagree with the cranberry juice cure.. it's a myth. I DOES have properties that may prevent UTIs by not letting the bacteria (particularly e-coli) adhere to the bladder wall.. but studies have shown you may need to drink two 8 oz glasses a day.. Once you have a full blown UTI... you need to get to the doc for antibiotics before it developes into a worse condition.. like pyelonephritis.
> 
> I'm a believer in vitamins.. I take a lot of the B vitamins.. they make me feel better... don't know why.. I take calcium.. vitamin D and a multivitamin. I also drink at least a quart of water a day... most days more than that...      I tried probiotics and didn't like the results, but I will take them if I happen to neet to take antibiotics for any reason..



I've heard the cranberry juice thing before. I think it's supposed help maintain electrolytes and hydration along with some vitamins. When actually sick this should help. As with B vitamins. 

People don't realize but B vitamins are water soluble which what you body doesn't use it will get rid of right of way. When sick I wouldn't take horse pills but try to get/keep lower doses smaller pills down. B helps metabolism, nutrient absorption and energy. But again even "healthy" people don't want to take vitamins. I know people scared to death of a low dose B vitamin pill even after the doctors recommend some B vitamins. I try to tell them it's a water soluble vitamin. You drink a lot of water you would literally urinate  right out.

Also when sick and not eating your body will start dipping into fat cells for calories and nutrition. A lot of fat soluble vitamins are stored in fat cells. When fat cells are used they release those vitamins(over simplified but). I consider this a cleanse or purge of sorts. There is something to be said for a fast. Heck people pay for cleanses now. But most people can't control urges or feel they should eat at all costs. Drink yes but eat no. If you were eating ok before illness a day or two without food shouldn't kill you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> .. however, I have to disagree with the cranberry juice cure.. it's a myth. I DOES have properties that may prevent UTIs by not letting the bacteria (particularly e-coli) adhere to the bladder wall.. but studies have shown you may need to drink two 8 oz glasses a day.. Once you have a full blown UTI... you need to get to the doc for antibiotics before it developes into a worse condition.. like pyelonephritis.



A myth in your world maybe, but a fact in mine.  I've used that technique once with excellent results, and my mother in law who was always going to the doctor for UTIs took care of hers on multiple occasions that way.  I don't care much about studies, I drank a glass of the cranberry juice (Knudsen's) every few hours, and a small glass of the concentrate (Knudsen's) every few hours, but at different times.  It doesn't get full blown if you take care of it when you realize you have one, simple as that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

WhatInThe, I think B vitamins are very good to take.  I don't take it every day, but I always have a bottle of B-50 complex on the shelf.  The brand I have right now is Solgar.


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2014)

With the exception of highly infectious diseases like Ebola and Meningitis etc. I think illness is the body's way of sending a message to the patient. Learn what that message is and I think you're at least on the road to recovery. There's nothing wrong with rest. 21th century culture heaps accolades on multitaskers, but it's hard on our bodies and sickness is sometimes the body's way of saying, "slow down".

Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A myth in your world maybe, but a fact in mine. I've used that technique once with excellent results, and my mother in law who was always going to the doctor for UTIs took care of hers on multiple occasions that way. I don't care much about studies, I drank a glass of the cranberry juice (Knudsen's) every few hours, and a small glass of the concentrate (Knudsen's) every few hours, but at different times. It doesn't get full blown if you take care of it when you realize you have one, simple as that.



Also.... the high acidity of Cranberry juice can irritate the bladder wall lining and the urethra providing bacteria with a nice path to the blood stream. It can actually make a simple UTI worse in the long run.. making a simple UTI, easily treated with 3 days of Cipro, into a serious condition requiring hospitalization and IV antibiotics.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/541988-can-cranberry-juice-make-you-urinate-more/


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 3, 2014)

chic said:


> With the exception of highly infectious diseases like Ebola and Meningitis etc. I think illness is the body's way of sending a message to the patient. Learn what that message is and I think you're at least on the road to recovery. There's nothing wrong with rest. 21th century culture heaps accolades on multitaskers, but it's hard on our bodies and sickness is sometimes the body's way of saying, "slow down".
> 
> Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.



Bingo. The instant and constant gratification generation can not handle down time, not from physical activity but from everything else. Not that you should have to but many Americans simply do not know how to endure. They look at the sniffles or one loose trip to the bathroom as a national emergency. This is partly why I'm not for 100% of these vaccinations after having several of the diseases, you have a couple generations now that really haven't experienced a multi day event or for the lack of a better word suffer or endure things like discomfort, muscle ache, nausea, head ache etc. Some things you simply have to wait out-I'm not saying delay care for anything but sometimes you simply have to do nothing and/or endure the symptoms of some diseases which your body fights daily-and wins most of the time. Ironic the American patient has no patience.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Also.... the high acidity of Cranberry juice can irritate the bladder wall lining and the urethra providing bacteria with a nice path to the blood stream. It can actually make a simple UTI worse in the long run.. making a simple UTI, easily treated with 3 days of Cipro, into a serious condition requiring hospitalization and IV antibiotics.



Anything c_an _happen, but nobody I ever talked to about using Cranberry juice or concentrate for urinary tract infections had any negative side effects like that.  I try to avoid any dangerous antibiotics if possible, Cipro is a big one that has serious negative effects on people.  Everybody has their freedom of choice on which method to use, I personally would stay away from antibiotics unless I had such a serous illness, that there was no other choice.  

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/10/20/fluoroquinolones-side-effects.aspx


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anything c_an _happen, but nobody I ever talked to about using Cranberry juice or concentrate for urinary tract infections had any negative side effects like that. I try to avoid any dangerous antibiotics if possible, Cipro is a big one that has serious negative effects on people. Everybody has their freedom of choice on which method to use, I personally would stay away from antibiotics unless I had such a serous illness, that there was no other choice.
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/10/20/fluoroquinolones-side-effects.aspx




yes... I certainly agree....Antibiotics are overused and society is paying the price for it with resistant bacteria...  However, I have had only one or two UTIs in my life.. Therefore, cipro was not a danger.   I am very careful of my female anatomy and the direction of cleansing.. If someone is getting many UTIs.. there needs to be some adjustments made to hygiene. Women are much more suseptable to UTIs because of their anatomy... however, with care, they can be avoided.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> WhatInThe, I think B vitamins are very good to take.  I don't take it every day, but I always have a bottle of B-50 complex on the shelf.  The brand I have right now is Solgar.



I usually keep two kinds of B around along with something like brewers yeast, desiccated liver, B12 or niacin. I keep a high and low dose of Bs. Sometimes it's just one a day, sometimes it's two low doses a day. Everything I hear about vitamins is that absorption is the key. Absorption includes utilizing all of the vitamin(which makes mega doses inefficient) and having other nutrients present. Through out the decades many have said you need magnesium with calcium and now zinc. I'd be careful with minerals in pill form when ill, maybe crush them put them in apple sauce. Along with cranberry juice I have people telling me I should drink a sports drink like Gatorade for a day after a stomach related event(I dilute most drinks with ice or water). I'll also split a multi vitamin taking at different times. But again B vitamins are water soluble so to me you can't go wrong unless you have an actual diagnosed condition that would prevent you from taking them.

Note-Aren't Solgar vitamins in capsule form?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, the Solgar is capsules, I have trouble swallowing pills or tablets.


----------



## Debby (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anything c_an _happen, but nobody I ever talked to about using Cranberry juice or concentrate for urinary tract infections had any negative side effects like that.  I try to avoid any dangerous antibiotics if possible, Cipro is a big one that has serious negative effects on people.  Everybody has their freedom of choice on which method to use, I personally would stay away from antibiotics unless I had such a serous illness, that there was no other choice.
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/10/20/fluoroquinolones-side-effects.aspx




Like you I try to avoid antibiotics from the doctor.  A few years ago, I had a bladder infection that quickly moved up into my kidneys.  The back ache was awful.  When I figured out what it was, I used the 'garlic cure'.  Five or six times a day, a full clove of raw garlic (does terrible things to my stomach for the first five minutes), but within a day I was feeling better and after continuing it for a week, no more kidney pain.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

I did have an earache once... here's what I used

Fillet of a fenny snake, 
In the cauldron boil and bake; 
Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog, 
Adder’s fork, and blind-worm’s sting, 
Lizard’s leg, and howlet’s wing, 
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble.

Put a few drops in my ear... and I was fine the next day!! lol!!!!  layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A myth in your world maybe, but a fact in mine.  I've used that technique once with excellent results, and my mother in law who was always going to the doctor for UTIs took care of hers on multiple occasions that way.  I don't care much about studies, I drank a glass of the cranberry juice (Knudsen's) every few hours, and a small glass of the concentrate (Knudsen's) every few hours, but at different times.  It doesn't get full blown if you take care of it when you realize you have one, simple as that.



Ditto Seabreeze, if I remember right, Knudsen's is the pure stuff, as pure as you can get without just eating the raw berries


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I did have an earache once... here's what I used
> 
> Fillet of a fenny snake,
> In the cauldron boil and bake;
> ...



Now that's great!  So glad to hear of your positive experience with alternative medicine


----------

